# Obituary for Bart



## dreamtime (Jan 25, 2022)

Bart, our video producer, died unexpectedly and in good health between January 22th and 24th, 2022, age 48 or 49.

One day in 2020, he contacted me and asked to collaborate. Our video project then evolved naturally from our mutual interests. While I have never met him in person, during the last months I considered him a good friend. My life will never be the same without him, he leaves a hole in my heart.

He was the most humble and selfless human I have ever met. Rest in Peace, Bart. You are missed. Without you, the Stolen History video project would not have been possible, and it is now on hold. The documentaries meant everything to him, and he worked tirelessly to make them possible. He was a gifted artist with an unquenchable thurst for truth.

Suspected cause of death is carbon monoxide poisoning from the fireplace in his flat.*

He had a fun and vibrant personality, and was unvaccinated.

The police does not want to arrange a postmortem, but his familly will probably order one.

music playlist for Bart.

**Update*: It wasn't carbon monoxide - it was a pulmonary aneurysm.


----------



## David Glenney (Jan 25, 2022)

Damn.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 26, 2022)

That's very sad to hear dreamtime. My heart goes out to you and his loved ones.


----------



## Referent (Jan 26, 2022)

Bart gave greatly to the SH community through the productions, which were _very_ well-made.  Thank you, Bart.  Very sorry to hear it, dreamtime.

Just the other day, I was eyeing the CO detectors at the hardware store, assessing possibly needed placements.  Obviously too late to help, but in case anyone else in or related to the community can take the loss and learn in some way, FWIW, tips from a random municipal fact sheet include the following:

"a carbon monoxide detector on every floor of your home, including the basement"
"A detector should be located within 10 feet of each bedroom door"
"there should be one near or over any attached garage"
"Each detector should be replaced every five to six years"
"CO is colorless, tasteless and odorless"
Definitely tragic, especially at that age/condition/capability.  Some mysteries are hard to understand.

In this area of information, it can be easy to get suspicious of hidden causes, etc.  Upon reflection, despite being somewhat unique and fairly cutting edge, I think we are pretty tame overall, still; after nearly a day of processing, I am (without evidence) leaning more toward the documentary work products and the untimely demise being coincidental.  Prayers for Bart.

If you need support, dreamtime, you've got a large community to reach out to here that's often logging in; feel free to PM any time.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 26, 2022)

God be with him.


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 26, 2022)

So sorry to hear this - what a loss for this community. My heart goes out to his family and friends, and to you, @dreamtime. A friend _and_ a collaborator you can trust is particularly precious.
I had 6 leaks in a gas fire where I was living once - never suspected a thing, but a friend was convinced he could smell dry rot and the management came to have a look. And there have been tragic cases of CM poisoning in the news in the UK.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 26, 2022)

I am very sorry for Bart. Although most of us did not know him, he will be well remembered through the videos and the photo above.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 26, 2022)

​*NRW House pioneer dies unexpectedly*​​Shocking news reaching us today. NRW house pioneer died unexpectedly. Düsseldorf's Bart van der Zwaan was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. He was only 49 years old. In the 1990s, he was a very busy house producer. He had two acclaimed releases on the hip Sounds Good Records label - part of the record store of the same name in the Mata Hari Passage in downtown Düsseldorf - and together with Jörg Offer and Tomislav Pehar he jointly produced the Kosmo Records project Goliath and the Bonzai act Chris Raven.​​Most recently Bart vd Zwaan worked as a photographer and cameraman. Rest in peace Bart.​
NRW-House-Pionier unerwartet gestorben


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 26, 2022)

My condolences. Really sad. His work will live on and he will be remembered.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 26, 2022)

God bless you Bart.

Death is the biggest hoax ever.

No one really dies, it just doesn't happen.

He has moved onto higher realms.

_View: https://youtu.be/nAm_0LZteCQ_


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 27, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> ​View attachment 18998​
> ​*NRW House pioneer dies unexpectedly*​​Shocking news reaching us today. NRW house pioneer died unexpectedly. Düsseldorf's Bart van der Zwaan was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. He was only 49 years old. In the 1990s, he was a very busy house producer. He had two acclaimed releases on the hip Sounds Good Records label - part of the record store of the same name in the Mata Hari Passage in downtown Düsseldorf - and together with Jörg Offer and Tomislav Pehar he jointly produced the Kosmo Records project Goliath and the Bonzai act Chris Raven.​​Most recently Bart vd Zwaan worked as a photographer and cameraman. Rest in peace Bart.​
> NRW-House-Pionier unerwartet gestorben


Such a creative soul, I'm sure he's in a good place! Love his track:

​


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 27, 2022)

This is so sad to hear. Very unfortunate,  it sometimes seems like the best people leave the world much too soon. My condolences go out to his friends and family.


----------



## Sovereine (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow. Shocked and sorry to hear this. My higher self would probably say no one ever really dies, they are just returned to their source energy...

Bart, if you're listening , I appreciate the brief time of working somewhat with you and am in eternal admiration of your talent and generous giving of your talent as expressed in the SH documentaries.

Big hug to you, @dreamtime and blessings of peace to his family and friends.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 27, 2022)

We have an update now. It wasn't carbon monoxide - it was a pulmonary aneurysm.


----------



## wommak (Jan 27, 2022)

My sincere condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 27, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> We have an update now. It wasn't carbon monoxide - it was a pulmonary aneurysm.


I take it he didnt have the 'vaccine'? Just seems like an odd thing to happen to an otherwise fit and healthy young man


----------



## mikeyg1977 (Jan 27, 2022)

very sad


----------



## Taira Earth (Jan 27, 2022)

*I`m using machine translation.

I am playing his track on the Yamaha sound bar I just bought. It's a groove.
I'm sure his work will continue to reach many people.


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 27, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> I take it he didnt have the 'vaccine'? Just seems like an odd thing to happen to an otherwise fit and healthy young man


I agree. Did he have any other kind of shot? Someone I knew died of 'pneumonia' with no symptoms (other than water in lungs post-mortem) just weeks after a pneumonia vaccine.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 27, 2022)

Let’s keep this thread as a place to celebrate his life, speculation on death isn’t appropriate in this thread.


----------



## Chass75 (Jan 28, 2022)

Damn we all lost on this one RIP BART N TYSM for ur being a selfless human being !


----------



## nevillepc (Jan 28, 2022)

I am very sorry for Bart.  I am just starting seeing the videos that he so well edited.


----------



## Coulness (Jan 29, 2022)

May your spirit be at peace, sir, and thank you for your kindness to us all.
Condolences to his friends.


----------



## Cazador (Jan 30, 2022)

Terrible news, rest in peace Bart.


----------



## TruthbeTold (Jan 31, 2022)

I am so very sorry to hear Bart is no longer with us! I just finished watching Stolen History part 3 last night. 
I want to thank Bart and all of the team for the hard work, dedication, and courage for sharing your research and helping to open people’s eyes in the search for TRUTH!
You are appreciated more than you know, my heart hurts for your loss. 
I hope you all will be able to carry on in the search for the Good, the True, and the Beautiful!


----------



## Moki (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear. My sympathy in loss, most truly.


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (Feb 13, 2022)

May his works live on through our efforts!!!   Bart's contributions here will not be forgotten.   Thank you Sir for all the time you donated to the betterment of people.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 10, 2022)

I really like one video (especially strongly) from his YouTube channel.



Especially the music. I've been watching (and listening to) this video every day for about two months now. If anyone knows what this song is, I would appreciate your help.

This video served to write this post (post so far only in Russian; dedicated to the fact that I etymologically deduce the connection between sound and the creation of our universe with it).


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 10, 2022)

iseidon said:


> If anyone knows what this song is, I would appreciate your help.


​


----------



## flange (Apr 10, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> View attachment 18913​
> Bart, our video producer, died unexpectedly and in good health between January 22th and 24th, 2022, age 48 or 49.
> 
> One day in 2020, he contacted me and asked to collaborate. Our video project then evolved naturally from our mutual interests. While I have never met him in person, during the last months I considered him a good friend. My life will never be the same without him, he leaves a hole in my heart.
> ...


So sorry for your loss. RIP Bart.
There seems to be zero justice in the world⚖ - the good people most needed, gone; the most abhorrent creatures outliving most of us (eg Henry Kissinger). GOD bless you all.❤❤❤


----------



## Schmiedmann (Apr 27, 2022)

As follows I will post some Words
In Memory of Bart van der Zwaan...
This is a Tribute of his Friend Victor van Ophuizen alias Olaf Jenssen in Teamwork with Danny Hernandez
Werde dich niemals vergessen mein treuer Gefährte ♾🌪


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/z68WqVHFsmjB/_


https://youtube.com/user/bartingman/videos


----------

